# OpenOffice et X11



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (26 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'apporter la clef du mystère ?
Voilà : j'utilise OpenOffice, et donc je lance X11, puis OOo (V2.0)...
Un jour, je vais trop vite, et je lance OOo directement, et, ô surprise, OOo "va chercher" X11 et se lance... Super me dis-je, je donne le truc à mon fils qui a un Ibook G4... Et bien, sur son Ibook, ça ne marche pas !  
Pourtant nous avons la même version du système (10.4.5) la même version OOo (2.0) et la même version X11 (1.1 XFree86 4.4.0)...
Simplement, moi j'ai un IMac G5 et lui un Ibook G4... Strange, isn't it ?


----------



## legascon (26 Mars 2006)

Perso, je viens d'installer Ooo 2.0.1 sur mon macmini G4 (10.4.5) et X11 ne se lance pas tout seul quand je clique sur OOo.


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

Pierre-Jean, X11 est bien installé sur l'iBook? (parce qu'avec Tiger, il est préinstallé, & non installé, ce qui a pour effet de lancer OpenOffice, & de le quitter aussitôt)


----------



## legascon (27 Mars 2006)

Quand on lance OOo2 seul, la petite flêche noire apparaît sous l'icône du dock, reste un instant puis disparaît, comme si Ooo ne trouvait pas X11. Donc obligé de lancer X11 PUIS OOo2 (et là, ça marche comme sur des roulettes). Je précise que j'ai bien installé X11 avant d'installer Ooo.

Sur le mac d'un pote, qui a exactement fait comme moi, les deux se lancent en parallèle. Je n'en suis pas sûr, mais il me semble que lui aussi a Mac OS 10.4.5.

Est-ce que cela ne vient pas de la version d'Ooo. Moi j'utilise la 2.0.1. Et je me demande si mon collègue n'a pas la 2.0 tout court.


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

en effet... moi aussi je suis sur 10.4.5 & avec la version 2.0 de OOo. Ta version n'est pas en bêta par hasard? essaye de reprendre la 2.0. (mais, NE JAMAIS passer sur Office ).


----------



## legascon (27 Mars 2006)

Je ne crois pas : la version 2.0.1 est dite stable par le site d'Ooo.

Comprend pas...  Mais bon ça marche, alors je vais pas faire le râleur de service.


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

legascon a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon ça marche, alors je vais pas faire le râleur de service.



  
bonne continuation


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (28 Mars 2006)

Il me semble que la 2.0.1 n'apporte que des améliorations mineures de langage par rapport à la 2.0 (la 2.0.2 qui est tjrs en test en revanche sera compatible Intel...)

Mais je le répète, j'ai une 2.0 et elle lance X11 toute seule !! Si quelqu'un a le même phénomène chez lui, qu'il le fasse savoir... ça m'évitera de passer pour un Martien !!


----------



## UnAm (28 Mars 2006)

nan nan... chez moi aussi il lance tout seul X11 comme un grand


----------



## DeniX (28 Mars 2006)

Pierre-Jean GOULIER a dit:
			
		

> Mais je le répète, j'ai une 2.0 et elle lance X11 toute seule !! Si quelqu'un a le même phénomène chez lui, qu'il le fasse savoir... ça m'évitera de passer pour un Martien !!


Bonjour
le phénomène est identique ici. Je clique siu Ooo et X11 la ramène illico presto sans rien lui demander. Stupéfiant !! n'est-il pas ?  

DeniX


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (28 Mars 2006)

Je vous remercie beaucoup...
Je mets illico à la poubelle tous mes anti-dépresseurs, et je jette également la camisole que mes enfants m'ont offerte la semaine dernière.:hosto: 

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Berthold (5 Avril 2006)

Ben, avec mon peu de connaissance, il me semble plus logique qu'X121 soit lancé par OOo, puisque depuis la version 1.2, OOo est toujours accompagné d'un&#8230; lanceur.  Auparavant c'était un programme distinct, maintenant il est intégré au paquet. De même la dernière version de Gimp (2.2.10, mais même avant) lance X11. Pour Scribus il faut un script.

Résumé : c'est plutôt sur l'iBook G4 de Fiston qu'il faut chercher l'erreur. L'icône du Dock mène bien à l'appli (clic droit ou ctrl+clic, afficher dans le Finder) ?


----------



## legascon (5 Avril 2006)

Sur mon mac mini g4, Gimp 2.2.10 lance X11 automatiquement alors que Ooo 2.0.1 ne le fait pas. Cherchez l'erreur.


----------

